

Ask HN: What SaaS provides both back end and front end for logins and payments? - dandare

I want to spend as much time possible developing my core product and as little as possible developing the generic services around paying customers. I want not only the backend APIs but also white-labeled template&#x2F;widget&#x2F;iframe that I can drop to my HTML, including login&#x2F;register&#x2F;forget password forms and recurring payment forms. Also I want some BaaS solution to store data against those customers.
======
davismwfl
If I understand you correctly, It sounds like you want an off the shelf
business system (accounting etc) and customer CRUD application with billing
that you can just wire into your unique functionality.

I am not aware of any products that would meet those requirements
specifically. There are a few products that might be connected using something
like Zapier that would fit the bill, but nothing natively that does all this
that I know of.

